# C&R big Reds



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

"Is it ignorance or is it apathy. Hey man I don't know and I don't care" J. Buffet.

Without pointing fingers I see a lot of mishandled RF posted that legally must be released and I've missed handle a couple myself trying to get a photo when I was alone, like lying one on the beach for quick photo. Which I will not do again. Really they should be release in the water never being removed; but I know that ain't happenin'. Just because a fish swims off does not mean it survived the battle. Here are few tips I googled on how to handle your trophy. There are more if you care to look.
"If a fish needs to be handled, first wet your hands. This helps protect the slime layer of the fish which is used as defense against parasites and diseases. A knotless, rubber coated landing net is also ideal when handling a fish since it supports the fish’s body weight. Remember, fish swim horizontally! Never hold a fish by its jaw, gills or eyes. Large fish, such as tarpon, should not be boated or dragged over the gunwale of the boat because this could injure the internal organs of the fish. When holding a fish that has teeth, use a gripping tool to support the front of the fish, and use the other hand under the belly to evenly support the weight of the fish". The red words are important when handling these heavy Bulls and common mistake I see made. Sometimes the truth hurts, but if I save 1 Bull so be it Ha! :shifty:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

beaching a red wont kill it. how else are you going to tag it? but im sure holding it with a boga grip or by a gill will damage it and it probably wont make it. 

laying on the beach, its weight is evenly distributed, cradled with both hands is almost as good, one hand up the gill plate is probably tearing tissue and muscle and holding by the jaw can break it or cause it to over extend and cause feeding problems. 

but your just preaching to the choir here. people will continue to lip big reds and stand on sharks fins to get a mouth shot.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

lowprofile said:


> beaching a red wont kill it.
> I sure hope LP is correct. I fish by myself most of the time and the the only way I know of to unhook and release a big red,black drum, or shark is to get it at least half way out of the water. I used to drag them a little farther up the beach so i could lay it next to my rod and take the picture.Shouldn't have done that I guess.
> 
> So how much harm would come to a fish if instead of handling it,just cut the line as close as possible to hook?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> lowprofile said:
> 
> 
> > beaching a red wont kill it.
> ...


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I do think LP is right about lying one on the beach. My non-scientific concern was getting sand and debris in the their gills. I think the worst handling is sticking one's hands in the gills an hang him up vertical or other vertical displays. I would only cut and leave a hook if it is deep in the fish. I have concerns when I've done that, but it has to be better than beach side surgery. Just do your best and use common sense. It nice to see concern. These great fish have made a great come back. I'd like to see it continue as I have not caught near enough to satisfied my addiction. 

Last year I left a large SS hook fly pattern in one very nice Red and felt bad, but he had swallowed it deep and I was sure I'd of killed him getting it out. I fish a fly rod and most of my hook up are in a lip and easily removed which is another reason I like the FR.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I caught a huge one last saturday that had a 5/0 owner black chrome circle hook pretty deep in his mouth. He was big enough that I could get pliers in there and pull it out. LP is correct,that kind of hook isn't going to go away any time soon if left in there.
I might start using weaker hooks,crush the barbs,won"t have to worry about releasing the big ones.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

jcallaham said:


> I caught a huge one last saturday that had a 5/0 owner black chrome circle hook pretty deep in his mouth. He was big enough that I could get pliers in there and pull it out. LP is correct,that kind of hook isn't going to go away any time soon if left in there.
> I might start using weaker hooks,crush the barbs,won"t have to worry about releasing the big ones.


I like the way ya think :thumbup:!! I probably should de-barb my salt stuff too although it seems Specks have a knack for getting off a barbless hook. All my cold water trout stuff is barbless. Some trout waters mandate it.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Good post! We have decided to de-barb our spoons to make it easier to release bull reds without taking them onboard.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have removed all the hooks from my Stretch lures to reduce the possibility of injuring any fish. 
My next project is to change my ammo from lead bullets to paintball so I can reduce injury to all those deer.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> I have removed all the hooks from my Stretch lures to reduce the possibility of injuring any fish.
> My next project is to change my ammo from lead bullets to paintball so I can reduce injury to all those deer.


That's up to you. We're talking specific to Bull Reds though that are illegal to take. So it's good for them to survive when targeted. I get it that some will not give a flyin' F...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> That's up to you. We're talking specific to Bull Reds though that are illegal to take. So it's good for them to survive when targeted. I get it that some will not give a flyin' F...


hence the reason we have so many rules and such short snapper seasons.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Buckyt said:


> I have removed all the hooks from my Stretch lures to reduce the possibility of injuring any fish.
> My next project is to change my ammo from lead bullets to paintball so I can reduce injury to all those deer.


An excellent idea indeed. May want to replace the prop blades on your motor with pillows as well. That may reduce the amount of fish you injure too.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

So should I discontinue throwing them off Sikes and the Pensacola Pier to get them back to the water quickly?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on whether you are helping them train for the Olympic High Dive or just leaving a trail of 'floaters'... :whistling:

Better yet, use the same hoop net that puled them up to gently lower them back into the water and given a chance to revive (usually one to three minutes).

I've had 100% swim out of the net. 
And that is a great feeling! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pier#r said:


> Better yet, use the same hoop net that pulled them up to gently lower them back into the water and given a chance to revive (usually one to three minutes).
> 
> I've had 100% swim out of the net.
> And that is a great feeling! :thumbsup:


That's what my group of friends & I all do out on Sykes & we've NEVER had a floater. I agree, it really is a great feeling catching those big bulls & then seeing them swim off strong. :thumbup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ya we lower them in the net.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I was lit up for the way I mishandled Big Reds on the PFF last year, and I accepted the criticism and learned from it. 
These big rascals are breeders so we need to protect them.


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

I've not caught many big reds, but am a big catch and release guy raised on freshwater streams full of trout. I've always, since the age of 3 when I got my first fly rod, pushed all the barbs down on my hooks. I'll take the occasional thrown hook to save myself the trouble of having to do out of the water surgery on a fish...it's also saved me more than a few times where I've hooked myself. Far easier to back out a barbless hook vice pushing it through, smashing down the barb, then yanking it out with maybe only one hand.


----------

